# Ellie, gorgeous girl available for adoption



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have contacted Janet to see if the CCHS works with Rescue Groups. I gave her NRGRR's contact info and also told her that NGRR would probably list Ellie as a Courtesy Referral Listing on their website if the CCHS doesn't want to release her to NRGRR.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow, What a Beauty..... My heart thumps every time I see an Ideal dog.... If only I had 1. room, and 2. Hubby would agree! lol..... I hope someone snags this little dollie up....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tuckers Mom said:


> Wow, What a Beauty..... My heart thumps every time I see an Ideal dog.... If only I had 1. room, and 2. Hubby would agree! lol..... I hope someone snags this little dollie up....


I know, she's so beautiful. Two are just as easy as one IMO, not much more work really. 

I know what you're saying about Hubby- I'm at my limit according to mine but not according to me.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I have the same problem! If I had it my way I would have 10 dogs, but my hunny seems to think 2 is a good number lol... I say boo! We will see how things change  I wish I could help with this beautiful girl! Kahuna needs a good role model!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, she's gorgeous! I'd snap her up in a heartbeat if we hadn't just added Gus to the family back in September!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for Miss Ellie, hope she finds the home she deserves so she can spend Christmas with her new family.

I have not gotten a response from Janet yet.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

oh boy.... she's REALLY REALLY cute.....


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

nolefan said:


> oh boy.... she's REALLY REALLY cute.....


Sounds like you're tempted.  Don't forget, we can do a transport! I could return the favor, as it were...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She's so pretty. Fingers crossed for her.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Dexell1827 said:


> Sounds like you're tempted.  Don't forget, we can do a transport! I could return the favor, as it were...


Funny that you read the tone of that post so accurately.... I still miss my last boy Duncan so much, seeing her sweet face made me think of him and I had that thought... Thank you for your kind offer 

The reality is, I am committed to spending a year on Mack's training before I add another famiy member. Mack is going to be 7 months next week. I think he will benefit from a 4 legged sibling and my husband is on board. I just think I need to work harder on his training. I think the timing is off. Please keep me on the list if help is needed driving her to a forever home. She sure looks like she is just in need of the right family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up, this beautiful girl Ellie is still looking for a family and home of her very own.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sutie-another 14 mo. old Female Golden Ret. at same Shelter!!!*

*Sutie-another 14 mo. old Female Golden Ret. at same Shelter!!!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Whiteville, NC | Sutie

Sutie Columbus Humane Society Inc., Whiteville, NC • 910-640-3700 • [email protected]*

Hello My name is Sutie. I am a 14 month old full blooded Golden Retriever. I weigh 40 lbs and will be spayed and up dated on all shots before adoption. I love to play with kids and other dogs. No cats. I also like belly rubs. If you would like to adopt Sutie please email Janet at [email protected] to learn more about this special girl.


More about Sutie
Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • Prefers a home without: cats • Coat length: Long 

Sutie's Contact Info

Columbus Humane Society Inc., Whiteville, NC 
•910-640-3700
• Email Columbus Humane Society Inc.
•See more pets from Columbus Humane Society Inc. 
•For more information, visit Columbus Humane Society Inc.'s Web site.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If anyone is interested in either of these girls with the *COLUMBUS COUNTY HUMANE SOCIETY, visit their website at this link:*

Columbus Humane Society 910.640.3700

*ADOPTION APPLICATION can be found at this link:*

http://www.columbushumanesociety.org/application.pdf

*ADOPTION FEE IS $125 for dogs. puppies $150. *

*Just a reminder, the CCHS does not have a facility, all dogs available for adoption reside in foster homes of CCHS volunteers.*

*Contact Janet @ *
*[email protected]*
*or call #910-640-3700 for more info. *


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

wonder if patriotrovers would want these beauties!?? Did anyone else read the posts about them this past week? They take in and train dogs (lots of goldens) for therapy dogs for veterans. They are somewhere in NC, can't remember all the details. Does anyone have their contact info for leads to available dogs?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dmsl said:


> wonder if patriotrovers would want these beauties!?? Did anyone else read the posts about them this past week? They take in and train dogs (lots of goldens) for therapy dogs for veterans. They are somewhere in NC, can't remember all the details. Does anyone have their contact info for leads to available dogs?


Here's the link to Patriot Rovers website:

Carolina Patriot Rovers Inc. Saving Dogs Helping Heros, Asistance dogs for soldiers

Contact info:

[email protected]
336-664-6990


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ellie and Sutie*

I just emld. Patriot Lovers about Ellie and Sutie.


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh they are both beautiful. Thank you for your hard work, time and effort in finding these two wonderful homes! Good-luck I hope they both receive a Christmas gift of wonderful new family's!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I emld. David and here is his reply: Do you know someone who can help?
They certainly look like dogs we could use. I'm quite a distance from Whiteville though I live in High Point NC
David Cantara
[email protected]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Sandy
> 
> I emld. David and here is his reply: Do you know someone who can help?
> They certainly look like dogs we could use. I'm quite a distance from Whiteville though I live in High Point NC
> ...


Look at the members who have signed up to help with Transport in NC and contact them to see if anyone can help out.

NC TRANSPORT-

NORTH CAROLINA
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Coumbus County Humane Society is no longer showing Ellie Sutie as being available for adoption, hope this means they have been.

If anyone has info, feel free to update.


----------

